# Bear's Bacon in my MES40



## bhse (Jun 14, 2015)

*sorry cold smokers!! i posted this in the wrong forum...trying to move to correct place but can't figure it out. i'll just leave it here and repost elsewhere.*

Tremendous success with Bear's @Bearcarver extra smokey bacon step by step. That's 3 for 3 Bear!...posting on beef sticks after this.

Not gonna write up the recipe cuz Bear already did that and I followed it pretty much to the letter...just TQ and Brown sugar on 2 full bellies no skin.

BTW - I uploaded this entire thread, with photos, from my Android phone using Tapatalk. It was awesome and really easy! Then I jumped on here and it was posted immediately and I edited the text. I now know I can create a post from my phone and just toss the photos up from there (cuz doing it via email, upload, etc. is super long and tedious) and then get on my computer and type in text. Easy way to get photos from your phone into this (or any) forum.

Cut 2 full bellies... 1 into 4 pcs and the othwr in half. Everything measured out by each belly weight. 








Into ziplocks. Half pcs required 2.5 gallon bags. Massaged and flipped every day while my coffee was brewing. 







Out of bags, rinsed, soaked 1 hour in COLD water. Fried a piece for salt test...awesome...forgot pic of that. Pat dry with a towel and into the fridge on racks for two days to get that sticky pellicle 







Into the smoker...here's where I ventured away from bear...I needed to just put them in and forget them.  Had other business to attend to. Set smoker to 150 and came back when therm told me they had reached 135. Yes those are bear's beef sticks above the bacon...big smoking day! I'll post that story next!













Wrapped and into the fridge for 24 hours. Sliced, sealed and delivered to family and friends.








Thanks Bear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 14, 2015)

The bacon looks great, congratulations.


----------



## disco (Jun 18, 2015)

Terrific looking bacon!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks great, nice work Disco! Even though I never got my share, lost in the mail perhaps!


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's some :points: for you as well.


----------

